# Gypsy Rose at the vets



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Gypsy Rose is our 6 year old Yorkie and she is now undergoing surgery for a large umbilical hernia....please think of her as I am a basket case at the moment!!  
She has the added complication of having CT (collapsed trachea) which adds to the risks of anaesthetic........ :roll: 
Wating to hear now and jumping at every movement, carrying the phone everywhere with me!! Ana x


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GypsyRose, You have my sympathies, I am sure all will be well and she will be home soon, Alan.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Ana , muffin and I are thinking of you and Gypsy Rose, Lin


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw my thoughts are with you Ana, our pets are our babies aren't they.

Let us know as soon as you hear anything.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hope that everything goes well for Gypsy Rose.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

aaaaah best of luck to the little poppet


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana

Hope all goes well at the vets for Gypsy Rose am keeping everything crossed for her and you, the terrorist's are sending doggie thoughts to GypsyR crossed paws as well xx


Jacquie


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, all the best from us. She is going to be ruined for the next few days eh.
Trouble with our dogs is we love them to much dont we, better than family and as loyal as any friend.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana, thinking of you and Gypsy Rose,

Hope she is back with you now and all is well. Jabulile send a big kiss to Gypsy Rose.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thank you SO much!! Yes, my Gypsy Rose is HOME!! Vet was wonderful and the nurse. There were actually 2 hernias, side by side and complications but she is doing well!! Never forgave me for not giving her breakfast this am but enjoyed her chicken dinner!! Resting now. 
So glad it is over and done with. 
Thank you again!! Ana x


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

That's wonderful  

Hope the convalescence is stress and panic free. 

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Great news Ana. You will be feeling better yourself now that she is back home with you.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

good news take care n best wishes, zack june n tom


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Ana, that is good news she'll be much better now she is back home with you. Lin


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad Gypsy Rose came through the op ok. Now lots of TLC and she will just love that.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vet*

Glad she is doing ok. These dogs are a worry sometimes.

Russell


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good news, you will be relieved, Alan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

All you needed was a little faith :roll: 

Glad it all worked out for GypsyRose and that she is back with you safe and sound


----------

